# Bundestag: In Deutschland gibt es nun eine einheitliche Bürgernummer



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundestag: In Deutschland gibt es nun eine einheitliche Bürgernummer*

						Auf Basis der bisherigen Steuer-ID wird es eine Bürgernummer in Deutschland geben, wie der Bundestag beschlossen hat. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bundestag: In Deutschland gibt es nun eine einheitliche Bürgernummer*


----------



## Nerkan (29. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn viele Glauben wollen dass Deutschland jetzt endgültig zu einem Überwachungsstaat mutiert, begrüße ich das neue Gesetz. Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen. Das wäre doch mal was....aber wahrscheinlich dauert das bestimmt noch


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen. Das wäre doch mal was....aber wahrscheinlich dauert das bestimmt noch


Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man für die Aktivitäten gar keine Behörde mehr bräuchte.
Andere Staaten kommen z.B. auch ohne Meldewesen aus.


----------



## DBqFetti (29. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> begrüße ich das neue Gesetz. Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen.


Aber dann würde es doch genügen, nur denen eine Nummer zu geben, die auch daran teilnehmen möchten.


----------



## Eckism (29. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Glauben wollen dass Deutschland jetzt endgültig zu einem Überwachungsstaat mutiert, begrüße ich das neue Gesetz. Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen. Das wäre doch mal was....aber wahrscheinlich dauert das bestimmt noch


In Deutschland auf Behördengänge verzichten? 
Wahrscheinlich auch noch weniger kompliziert und weniger Papierkrams...

Eh das passiert, wird der Sprit günstiger.


----------



## defender2409 (29. Januar 2021)

Solche einheitlichen Nummern mit dahinter hinterlegten persönlichen Daten gab es schon 2 mal in Deutschland  beide sind nie für gutes benutzt worden. Einmal in der DDR und das Zweite im dritten Reich  damit hat man auch die Juden abholen lassen.


----------



## Finallin (29. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Glauben wollen dass Deutschland jetzt endgültig zu einem Überwachungsstaat mutiert



Da mutiert nichts, wir leben schon in einem Überwachungs- Staat, das wird lediglich weiter ausgebaut.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Glauben wollen dass Deutschland jetzt endgültig zu einem Überwachungsstaat mutiert, begrüße ich das neue Gesetz. Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen. Das wäre doch mal was....aber wahrscheinlich dauert das bestimmt noch


Habe ich auch mal begrüßt. Seitdem muß ich manches online machen und zusätzlich wie früher in Papierform hinterherschicken. Wobei online immer wieder neue Fehler beinhaltet. Dauert bei weitem länger als davor.


----------



## Vinz1911 (29. Januar 2021)

Schön das sich der Bundestag über die wichtigen Probleme in diesem Land Gedanken macht


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

Diese Nummer könnte man mit den Handydaten verknüpfen, mit sozialen Plattformen, beim Tanken........würde eine Profilerstellung sehr erleichtern.
Da wir gerade mit Corona beschäftigt sind kann man solches viel schneller durchwinken. Kräht kein Hahn nach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (29. Januar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Da mutiert nichts, wir leben schon in einem Überwachungs- Staat, das wird lediglich weiter ausgebaut.


.... Zitieren jene die Zuhause ihren Windows-PC, Amazon Alexa, Smartphone und Payback etc. haben.


----------



## Finallin (29. Januar 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> .... Zitieren jene die Zuhause ihren Windows-PC, Amazon Alexa, Smartphone und Payback etc. haben.



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Du darauf kommst, was so bei mir zuhause steht, oder was ich nutze, aber nun gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (29. Januar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Du darauf kommst, was so bei mir zuhause steht, oder was ich nutze, aber nun gut.


Dein Kommentar passte halt gut. 
Auf dich direkt ist es vielleicht nicht zutreffend, aber egal was du heute in die Hand nimmst, deine Daten werden eh irgendwo gespeichert und das bei Unternehmen denen man weniger vertrauen sollte als dem Staat. 
Da schließe ich mich auch nicht aus, komme damit aber auch klar. 
Schau dir Estland an. Fährst du da bei rot über die Straße bekommst du am gleichen Tag bescheid was du bezahlen darfst. Da hat jeder Bürger neben seiner Anschrift auch eine eigene "Bürger-E-Mailadresse". Hier wartet man 6 Wochen und weiß nachher nicht mehr wofür man zahlen darf weil man vergesslich ist, man zieht ne Nummer auf dem Amt und wartet nen Vormittag auf einen Antrag für einen neuen Personalausweis etc. 
Wie die das letztendlich umsetzen ist ein anderes Kapitel und da sehe ich halt Probleme. Hier mahlen die Behördenmühlen halt im "gemütlichen" Tempo.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

Nun ja, die Entwicklung kennt nur eine Richtung. Es gibt schon Stimmen die die chinesischen Überwachungsregularien gar nicht so schlecht finden, wegen Corona.
Wir werden uns daran gewöhnen, manche werden fluchen aber einen Weg zurück gibts so einfach nicht.


----------



## XD-User (29. Januar 2021)

Hat ja nur 13 Jahre nach der Einführung der Steuer ID gedauert... uff


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

XD-User schrieb:


> Hat ja nur 13 Jahre nach der Einführung der Steuer ID gedauert... uff


Alle Jahre ein bisschen mehr fällt weniger auf. Das klappt doch seit Jahren hervorragend.


----------



## Quake2008 (29. Januar 2021)

Man sollte vielleich das unnötig komplizierte Behördendeutsch tilgen, dann die unnötigen Anfrage hier und dort. Nachweise für jeden scheiß. Wirkt immer als wäre das eine hinhalte Taktik. Abgesehen davon, druckt man zehn Blätter aus und zehn sind dabei al Erklärung für die einzelnen Punkte.

Ich warte seit über einer Woche auf die Geburtsurkunde unseres Sohnes, was haben wir zwei Tage nach bekannt gabe der Geburt erhalten Steueridentifikationsnummer. Sowas ist überlebens wichtig für ein 2 Wochen altes Baby und die Eltern.


----------



## docoutcast (29. Januar 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> [...], was haben wir zwei Tage nach bekannt gabe der Geburt erhalten Steueridentifikationsnummer. Sowas ist überlebens wichtig für ein 2 Wochen altes Baby und die Eltern.


Hatte ich schon vergessen, aber ja, genau so war es bei uns auch  aufgrund Komplikationen musste Frau und Sohn 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus bleiben, ich bin täglich heim gefahren. Als ich am 2., 3. oder 4. Tag den Briefkasten geöffnet habe, hat mein Sohn seinen ersten Brief erhalten, ohne je in dieser Wohnung gewesen zu sein... Wenn was hier läuft, dann Steuer Sachen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2021)

docoutcast schrieb:


> Wenn was hier läuft, dann Steuer Sachen.


Klar, weil das für den Staat die Geldquelle ist. Das ist der von den Bürgen abhängig, an den anderen Stellen bist du vom Staat abhängig.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleich das unnötig komplizierte Behördendeutsch tilgen, dann die unnötigen Anfrage hier und dort. Nachweise für jeden scheiß. Wirkt immer als wäre das eine hinhalte Taktik. Abgesehen davon, druckt man zehn Blätter aus und zehn sind dabei al Erklärung für die einzelnen Punkte.
> 
> Ich warte seit über einer Woche auf die Geburtsurkunde unseres Sohnes, was haben wir zwei Tage nach bekannt gabe der Geburt erhalten Steueridentifikationsnummer. Sowas ist überlebens wichtig für ein 2 Wochen altes Baby und die Eltern.


Kann ja sein, daß der Kleine eine nebenberufliche Tätigkeit im Krankenhaus übernimmt ..... bei DEM Personalmangel.
Und Google eröffnet schon mal eine digitale Karteikarte für ihn.


----------



## MasterOlli (29. Januar 2021)

Wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben wurde. Solche Beschlüsse sind bereits in der DDR und in der NS Zeit verfasst und durchgewunken worden. Alles zum "Wohle" des Volkes ...


----------



## Finallin (29. Januar 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar passte halt gut.
> Auf dich direkt ist es vielleicht nicht zutreffend, aber egal was du heute in die Hand nimmst, deine Daten werden eh irgendwo gespeichert und das bei Unternehmen denen man weniger vertrauen sollte als dem Staat.
> Da schließe ich mich auch nicht aus, komme damit aber auch klar.
> Schau dir Estland an. Fährst du da bei rot über die Straße bekommst du am gleichen Tag bescheid was du bezahlen darfst. Da hat jeder Bürger neben seiner Anschrift auch eine eigene "Bürger-E-Mailadresse". Hier wartet man 6 Wochen und weiß nachher nicht mehr wofür man zahlen darf weil man vergesslich ist, man zieht ne Nummer auf dem Amt und wartet nen Vormittag auf einen Antrag für einen neuen Personalausweis etc.
> Wie die das letztendlich umsetzen ist ein anderes Kapitel und da sehe ich halt Probleme. Hier mahlen die Behördenmühlen halt im "gemütlichen" Tempo.



Ja auf irgendeiner Weise kann ich deinen Kommentar verstehen, aber ich nutze schon seit etlichen Jahren ein sehr an meine Bedürfnisse angepasstes Windows- Version. Ich nutze weder Alexa noch Siri, mache meine Eingaben da lieber von Hand, ohne die "KI" zu nutzen.
Ich passe schon ziemlich auf meine Daten auf, klar kann ich mich auch nicht zu 100% davon absichern das irgendein Dienst meine Daten abgreift, aber ich gebe einfach mein bestes um das zu unterdrücken.
Wenn man weiß wo man ansetzen muss klappt das meiner Meinung nach auch recht gut, auch wenn man dadurch keinen Schutz erwarten kann, aber man kann es den "dritten" zumindest so schwer wie möglich machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2021)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Glauben wollen dass Deutschland jetzt endgültig zu einem Überwachungsstaat mutiert, begrüße ich das neue Gesetz. Denn eventuell kann man in ein paar Jahren wirklich auf Behördengänge verzichten und alles online erledigen. Das wäre doch mal was....aber wahrscheinlich dauert das bestimmt noch



Ein Behördengang ist eine Interaktion nur zwischen dir und der Behörde und das einzige, was dabei nicht direkt von der Behörde stammt, ist dein Identitätsbeleg und der läuft immer über den Perso. Dafür braucht man keine behördenübergreifende Nummer, sondern funktionierende IT-Infrastruktur. Die wird aber nicht eingeführt, sondern eine Möglichkeit, die einzig und allein dazu dient, die bislang bei verschiedenen Behörden getrennt gemäß des jeweiligen Bedarfs gespeicherten Informationen instantan zusammenzuführen. Das Gesundheitsamt kann also künftig automatisch benachrichtigt werden, wenn dein neues Knöllchen mehr als 15 km von deinem Wohnsitz laut Meldestelle ausgestellt wurde, obwohl selbiges eine 200er Inzidenz hatte und du einem Job ohne Außendienst nachgehst. Aber wenn sie von dir eine Erklärung dafür haben wollen, musst du trotzdem persönlich erscheinen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bundestag: In Deutschland gibt es nun eine einheitliche Bürgernummer*


Wo sind die Demonstrationen dagegen? Was sind wir in den Achtzigern noch auf die Straße gegangen, als es nur um den maschinenlesbaren Personalausweiß ging. Wo ist die Jugend?  Was macht die den ganzen Tag, oder versteht sie das Problem nicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (30. Januar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Ja auf irgendeiner Weise kann ich deinen Kommentar verstehen, aber ich nutze schon seit etlichen Jahren ein sehr an meine Bedürfnisse angepasstes Windows- Version. Ich nutze weder Alexa noch Siri, mache meine Eingaben da lieber von Hand, ohne die "KI" zu nutzen.
> Ich passe schon ziemlich auf meine Daten auf, klar kann ich mich auch nicht zu 100% davon absichern das irgendein Dienst meine Daten abgreift, aber ich gebe einfach mein bestes um das zu unterdrücken.
> Wenn man weiß wo man ansetzen muss klappt das meiner Meinung nach auch recht gut, auch wenn man dadurch keinen Schutz erwarten kann, aber man kann es den "dritten" zumindest so schwer wie möglich machen.


Bei mir ist es auch ähnlich. 
Die Daten nicht einfach durchs www pulvern. Alexa und son Nonsens ist bei uns auch nicht notwendig und Windows ist auch aufs wesentliche eingestampft. 
Verhindern kann man es eh nicht wirklich. 
Wir leben halt in einer digitalen Welt und das dann die Regierung eine solche Sache plant ist nicht verkehrt. Es muss ja nicht immer gleich verteufelt werden weil irgendwer irgendwann mal was böses damit getan hat. Dann bitte Autos verbieten. Dadurch sterben mehr Menschen als durch das Rauchen.


----------



## Sdarr82 (30. Januar 2021)

Wo liegt der Unterschied ob Behörden jetzt Name und Geburtsdatum in den Computer tippen oder eine Nummer? Sind doch beides nur Zeichen die dann einer Person zugeordnet werden.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

Sdarr82 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied ob Behörden jetzt Name und Geburtsdatum in den Computer tippen oder eine Nummer? Sind doch beides nur Zeichen die dann einer Person zugeordnet werden.


Das eine zeigt aktuelle Daten, weil jeder von uns gemeldet sein muss, das andere die gesamte History ab Deiner Geburt bis heute. Das ist Teufelszeug. Wie sollen damit z.B. Zeugenschutzprogramme mit neuem Namen funktioneren? Es müsste dann eine gesamte Geschichte erfunden werden. Usw., es gibt eine Menge Beispiele, in denen Menschen mit berechtigten Gründen diese Art Zuordnung und Vergangenheitsspeicherung nicht wünschen. Opfer von Stalking z.B., Menschen aus einem Aussteigerprogramm, Scheidungsopfer  und viele andere.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da wäre heute aber was anderes Los, wenn das passieren würde.


Wir waren friedlich und standen mit den Transparenten und ausgearbeiteten Gegenvorschlägen auf Handzetteln weit genug vom Eingang weg. Das war etwas ganz anderes, als es jene Pappnasen machten, die unser Parlament stürmen wollten, oder jene Deppen in den USA, die es umgesetzten.

Demonstrationen sind heute genau wie früher möglich. Aktuell sicherlich mit kleiner Anzahl an Teilnehmern, umso mehr Orte nutzt man gleichzeitig. Aber keine Reaktion finde ich etwas dürftig.


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Nur wir können dagegen vorgehen, wenn wir als Volk zusammenhalten. Wird aber nicht passieren, da der typische deutsche Michel arrogant und naiv ist.


In einer Gesellschaft, in der Arbeitnehmer scharenweise aus Gewerkschaften austreten und lieber CDU oder AfD wählen, wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Januar 2021)

Ich finde das toll. Die Nummer muss dann natürlich verpflichtend in der Öffentlichkeit gut lesbar auf Brust und Rücken getragen werden. Vielleicht noch ein Barcode dazu, dann hat das Denunziationsbüro unter dem neuen ZK der neuen SED ( Sozialistische Einheitspartei Deutschlands ) ( Wird im Herbst gewählt werden R+R+G ) einen guten Start.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In einer Gesellschaft, in der Arbeitnehmer scharenweise aus Gewerkschaften austreten und lieber CDU oder AfD wählen, wundert mich nichts mehr.


Ja, es scheint wirklich so, dass die jahrzehnte langer Verdummung durch privates Fernsehen und selbsternannte Heilsbringer in sozialen Medien umfassend wirkt.


----------



## Casurin (30. Januar 2021)

Eine wirkliche Personal-Nummer ist ja GRUNDSÄTZLICH keine schlechte Idee - aber das ganze wäre auch nur vertretbar wenn dann der Datenschutz auch wirklich gegeben wäre. Also nicht nur eine Nummer, absolute KEINE Auskunft oder Datenaustausch über diese Nummer, jederzeit änderbar, nicht öffentlich einsehbar etc....

Also so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was kommen wird.


----------



## DarkWing13 (30. Januar 2021)

Na ja, Klagen dagegen vor dem BVG sind bereits angekündigt.
"Lustig" wird es dann, wenn die Klage trotz der "Meinung" der Koalition (s. PKW-Maut  ) Erfolg haben sollte, denn bis hier eine endgültige Entscheidung fällt können schon ein paar Jährchen vergehen, und das ganze System (welches dann vielleicht mehr als 51 Behörden beinhaltet) wieder "zurückzubauen" wird neben Chaos, vor allem weitere Milliarden an Steuergeldern verschlingen...


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Januar 2021)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> ...vor allem weitere Milliarden an Steuergeldern verschlingen...


Dann sollte das Projekt einem nachweislich beScheuerten Minister übertragen werden.


----------



## SenpaiiXD (30. Januar 2021)

"Die Daten dürfen nur für *Verwaltungsdienstleistungen* genutzt werden"

wir sind verloren


----------



## xkraid (30. Januar 2021)

@SenpaiiXD Abwarten. Das hat man z.B. von den Gästelisten zur Corona-Kontaktnachverfolgung auch behauptet, bis diese dann eben doch auch für andere Zwecke genutzt wurden.

Überhaupt ist das mal wieder die übliche Salamitaktik.
Erstmal ne einheitliche Steuer-ID einführen, dann diese noch für andere Behördenzwecke Zweckendfremden und es wird sicherlich nicht lange dauern bis diverse Stimmen aus dem Sicherheitsaparat laut werden, das man doch bitte auch gerne Zugriff hätte.
(und die ex-GEZ erhällt da sicher auch ganz selbstverständlich wieder Zugriff, genau wie auf die Melderegister)

Das man gerade jetzt im Windschatten der größten Krise seit Jahrzehnten ettliche derartige Gesetze beschlossen hat, ist zumindest wiedermal sehr verdächtig.

Sonst lenkt man die Bevölkerung ja auch gern mal mit ner Fußballweltmeisterschaft oder anderen Dingen ab, aber aktuell benötigt man ja nicht mal das, weil alle völlig verängstigt wie das Kaninchen vor der Corona-Schlange sitzen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

xkraid schrieb:


> weil alle völlig verängstigt wie das Kaninchen vor der Corona-Schlange sitzen.


Ich kennen niemanden, der verängstigt ist. Vorsichtig zu sein hat nichts mit Angst zu tun. Ich bin auch vorsichtig, wenn ich klettere. Angst habe ich dabei keine.

Meine Einschätzung ist, dass es die Menschen einfach nicht interessiert. Die überwiegende Mehrheit versteht nicht, dass der Weg in Unfreiheit und Knechterei mit Überwachung beginnt. Oder glaubte irgend einer der DDR Bürger, die Stasi schützt vor imperialistischen Westspionen und hat nur böse Straftäter erwischt? Wer heute freiwillig Alexa und co nutzt, also Systeme, die bekanntermaßen abhören und "nach Hause" senden, der hat den Schuß nicht mehr gehört. Amazon unterwandert unseren gesamten Handel, weil es alle profitablern Geschäfte an sich reißt und den Rest unserem EInzelhandel überlässt. Wie lange überlebt der das wohl?

Demokratie ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Man muss immer wieder dafür kämpfen. Es gibt Angriffe von allen Seiten. Russland und China treiben Keile gegen freiheitliche Gesellschaften, unsere rechten Spalter sorgen für Unfrieden und am schlimmsten treiben es die obersten Zehntausend unserer Gesellschaft, die durch massive Lobbyarbeit reich und reicher werden, während die untere Hälfte der Gesellschaft quasi versklavt wird, zumindest aus ökonomischer Sicht.

Und was macht "Der Deutsche"? Er verprügelt Flüchtlinge, als ob das auch nur eines unserer Probleme wäre. Und er glaubt, Überwachung schafft Sicherheit? Was für ein Blödsinn. Sicherheit schafft man durch Wohlstand. Denn nur wer etwas besitzt, kann auch etwas verlieren. Und Menschen, die nichts verlieren können, haben keine Angst vor Strafen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2021)

Casurin schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Personal-Nummer ist ja GRUNDSÄTZLICH keine schlechte Idee - aber das ganze wäre auch nur vertretbar wenn dann der Datenschutz auch wirklich gegeben wäre. Also nicht nur eine Nummer, absolute KEINE Auskunft oder Datenaustausch über diese Nummer, jederzeit änderbar, nicht öffentlich einsehbar etc....
> 
> Also so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was kommen wird.



Eine einheitliche Nummer dient immer dem Datenaustausch. Sonst könnte man ja bei jeder Behörde eine andere nehmen - also genau so, wie man das heute noch macht. Gleiches gilt für eine bleibende Nummer, der zweiten entscheidenden Neuerung: Die dient immer dazu, Daten über lange Zeiträume zusammenführen. Statt einer änderbaren Nummer könnte man dagegen auch einfach Name und Anschrift nehmen. So wie man das heute noch macht.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2021)

defender2409 schrieb:


> Solche einheitlichen Nummern mit dahinter hinterlegten persönlichen Daten gab es schon 2 mal in Deutschland  beide sind nie für gutes benutzt worden. Einmal in der DDR und das Zweite im dritten Reich  damit hat man auch die Juden abholen lassen.


Exakt das gleich kam mir auch in den Sinn.

Was hier abgeht ist immer unfassbarer.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Sdarr82 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied ob Behörden jetzt Name und Geburtsdatum in den Computer tippen oder eine Nummer? Sind doch beides nur Zeichen die dann einer Person zugeordnet werden.



Google dich mal selbst. Wieviele Menschen findest du in Deutschland, die den gleichen Vor- und Nachnamen haben? Gut es mag seltende oder gar einmalige Namen geben... Aber wieviele Müller'S....Pfeiffers... usw gibts?

Deine "Bürgernummer" ist eindeutig! 

Und ich kann mich nur dem Tenor anschließen.... solange man die ganze Vernetzung und Verknüpfung von Daten nicht mißbraucht mag es für den einen oder anderen toll sein.
Aber wer garantiert dir denn, dass eine kommende Regierung nicht genau das macht?!
Eins muß klar sein, wenn es einmal da ist, lässt es sich nur sehr sehr schwer abschaffen... und unter irgendwelchen Deckmäntelchen (Terrorbekämpfung?!) wird eine Ausdehnung der Zugriffe und Auswertungen noch mit tosendem Applaus gefeiert werden....

In den letzten 100 Jahren hat man (nicht nur) den Deutschen immer wieder die "schönsten" Märchen erzählt und sie sind immer in Scharen, wie die Lemminge hintergerannt....

...und wir sind mit Vollgas auf dem weg in die nächste Runde....


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Februar 2021)

Solange die Verwaltung so funktioniert wie sie das eben tut braucht es keine Bürgernummer. 
Dafür braucht es Vertrauen. Und die Probleme die die Verwaltung hat und nicht sieht werden durch diese Nummer nicht beseitigt, aber neue kommen hinzu.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man für die Aktivitäten gar keine Behörde mehr bräuchte.
> Andere Staaten kommen z.B. auch ohne Meldewesen aus.



Die Argumentation ist wirklich süß, nach den Ereignissen der letzten Wochen in den USA und den Argumentationen vor allen dingen von unseren "besorgten" Bürgern vom rechten Rand über die letzten 5 Jahre über Illegalität in Deutschland. Gerade von dir ist das wohl  eher eine "Scherzargumentation" !


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das eine zeigt aktuelle Daten, weil jeder von uns gemeldet sein muss, das andere die gesamte History ab Deiner Geburt bis heute. Das ist Teufelszeug. Wie sollen damit z.B. Zeugenschutzprogramme mit neuem Namen funktioneren? Es müsste dann eine gesamte Geschichte erfunden werden. Usw., es gibt eine Menge Beispiele, in denen Menschen mit berechtigten Gründen diese Art Zuordnung und Vergangenheitsspeicherung nicht wünschen. Opfer von Stalking z.B., Menschen aus einem Aussteigerprogramm, Scheidungsopfer  und viele andere.



Das ist zumindestens bezogen auf die Polizei  falsch und das weiss ich aus erster Hand.
Im Jahre 2014 fand man im Computer unter meinem Namen noch alle gemeldeten (1. und 2. Wohnsitz) Wohnsitzdaten (viele weil Student und auch sonst häufig umgezogen) bis 1989, soweit zu Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## xActionx (5. März 2021)

Orwell und Huxley drehen sich im Grab um.


----------



## Ocmaster (5. März 2021)

Stasi 4.0 leute wacht endlich auf dieser bund is der feind aller deutschen!


----------



## northstar (5. März 2021)

Ocmaster schrieb:


> Stasi 4.0 leute wacht endlich auf dieser bund is der feind aller deutschen!


Ich muss wohl 2.0 und 3.0 verschlafen haben. Oder ist das etwa Google, Amazon,Apple usw.  

Dann ist es aber auch höchste Zeit für dich auszuwandern, aber wohin nur?????? Ich glaube am Nordpol könntest du dich wohl fühlen. Freiheit ohne Ende.


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

Soollen mit den Nummernwahn aufhören. Einne Nummer für alle behördlichen Anliegen.
Finde ich Gut.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Soollen mit den Nummernwahn aufhören. Einne Nummer für alle behördlichen Anliegen.
> Finde ich Gut.


Du bekommst 5 Sozialpunkte.


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Du bekommst 5 Sozialpunkte.


Nur 5


----------



## Xzellenz (5. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nur 5


Anmaßendes Verhalten: -3 Punkte


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nur 5


Klingt wie eine Beschwerde.
Da muß ich dir leider 1 Minus Sozialpunkt verpassen.
Bleiben also 4.
Ab 1000 Sozialpunkte hast die Möglichkeit 1 Tag Auslandsurlaub zu nehmen. Natürlich auf eigene Kosten.
Die 4 Sozialpunktemärkchen zum Aufkleben im Heft werden dir zugeschickt. 
Versandkosten werden dir noch mitgeteilt.


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Klingt wie eine Beschwerde.
> Da muß ich dir leider 1 Minus Sozialpunkt verpassen.
> Bleiben also 4.
> Ab 1000 Sozialpunkte hast die Möglichkeit 1 Tag Auslandsurlaub zu nehmen. Natürlich auf eigene Kosten.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich sind die Versandkosten teurer als der selbst zu tragende Urlaub ist. 

Ok gebe freiwillig die 4 Punkte ab.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Anmaßendes Verhalten: -3 Punkte


Bist du eine andere Dienststelle? Hatte das schon geahndet.
Na gut, dann addieren wir eben. Macht zusammen minus 4 Sozialpunkte, bleibt 1er.


----------



## Schori (5. März 2021)

Ob es eine oder mehrere Nummern sind die einem Bürger zugeordnet werden ist doch total egal.
Mit nur einer Nummer werden wenigstens Ressourcen gesparrt. 

Und vielleicht werden Behördengänge irgendwann nicht mehr nötig sein. In ferner Zukunft.
Beispiel: In Deutschland ist man teils Wochen lang damit beschäftigt sein neugeborenes Kind überall anzumelden, in Schweden dauert das nicht mal eine Stunde, online.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Oh, da haben sich aber wieder einige Hier die Hirnrinde mit Alufolie tapeziert.

Einem Staat, der die Kontaktnachverfolgung bei Corona mit Karteikarten und Faxgeräten durchführt, vorzuwerfen er baue einen digitalen Überwachsungsstaat nur weil eine Bürgernummer eingeführt wird...


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Ob es eine oder mehrere Nummern sind die einem Bürger zugeordnet werden ist doch total egal.
> Mit nur einer Nummer werden wenigstens Ressourcen gesparrt.
> 
> Und vielleicht werden Behördengänge irgendwann nicht mehr nötig sein. In ferner Zukunft.
> Beispiel: In Deutschland ist man teils Wochen lang damit beschäftigt sein neugeborenes Kind überall anzumelden, in Schweden dauert das nicht mal eine Stunde, online.


Glauben wir das? Mit 1 Nummer kann man noch viel mehr verknüpfen. Wenn ich an meinen neuen Ausweis denke kann ich nur sagen: Seit man mit -lach- Computer arbeitet dauert es noch länger bis er vorliegt. Das liegt nicht am Computer, sondern an der deutschen Bürokratie. Wieso einfach und schnell wenns auch langsam und kompliziert geht.
Muß man an Corona denken?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh, da haben sich aber wieder einige Hier die Hirnrinde mit Alufolie tapeziert.
> 
> Einem Staat, der die Kontaktnachverfolgung bei Corona mit Karteikarten und Faxgeräten durchführt, vorzuwerfen er baue einen digitalen Überwachsungsstaat nur weil eine Bürgernummer eingeführt wird...


Geht ja nicht um die Nummer, sondern was man damit macht, wer darauf Zugriff hat und was geplant ist.
In China hats auch mal so angefangen. Wo werden wir stoppen?
Gebraucht wird die Nummer auch nicht. Es dauert so oder so ewig. Deine "Akte" liegt dann eben MIT Nummer 3 Monate rum.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht um die Nummer, sondern was man damit macht, wer darauf Zugriff hat und was geplant ist.
> In China hats auch mal so angefangen. Wo werden wir stoppen?
> Gebraucht wird die Nummer auch nicht. Es dauert so oder so ewig. Deine "Akte" liegt dann eben MIT Nummer 3 Monate rum.


Fakt ist, wir müssen in Sachen Verwaltung neue Wege gehen und zwar dringend. Ob diese Nummer dafür der notwendige Anstoß ist, oder bloßes Ablenkungsmanöver mag diskutabel sein. Aber hier zu fabulieren, durch Impfpass oder Bürgernummer würde Überwachung ausgebaut ist dermaßen lächerlich.

Man sehe sich nur mal die Diskussion um die Nutzung der Mautdaten zur Aufklärung von Mord an.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wir müssen in Sachen Verwaltung neue Wege gehen und zwar dringend. Ob diese Nummer dafür der notwendige Anstoß ist, oder bloßes Ablenkungsmanöver mag diskutabel sein. Aber hier zu fabulieren, durch Impfpass oder Bürgernummer würde Überwachung ausgebaut ist dermaßen lächerlich.
> 
> Man sehe sich nur mal die Diskussion um die Nutzung der Mautdaten zur Aufklärung von Mord an.


Wir man weiß sollen die Mautdaten nicht nur für Mordaufklärung benutzt werden.
Impfpass wurde erwähnt? Das wäre etwas anderes.
Für neue Wege würden sogar Karteikarten ausreichen. Nur neue Technik bewirkt erst einmal gar nichts.
Gut, heute braucht eine Mail nur Sekunden zum Empfänger. Finde ich gut.
Nur, dann warte ich auch Tage auf Antwort. Sie liegt dann nur länger.

Sie haben bei der Versicherung angegeben 10.000km pro Jahr zu fahren? Nach unseren Daten waren es 12.000.
Wegen Vertragsverletzung werden sie von unseren Anwälten hören.


----------



## Downsampler (5. März 2021)

E-Government, wie geil, ich sehe es schon vor mir: wie manche ihren nervigen Nachbarn die Post klauen um an die Bürgernummer zu kommen und denen dann im Internet beim E-Government einen Umzug einträgt. Der besagte nervige Nachbar merkt es erst, wenn sich bei ihm zuhause der Müll stapelt und die Müllabfuhr kopfschüttelnd vorbeifährt. xD


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> E-Government, wie geil, ich sehe es schon vor mir: wie manche ihren nervigen Nachbarn die Post klauen um an die Bürgernummer zu kommen und denen dann im Internet beim E-Government einen Umzug einträgt. Der besagte nervige Nachbar merkt es erst, wenn sich bei ihm Zuhause der Müll stapelt und die Müllabfuhr Kopfschüttelnd vorbeifährt. xD


Es gab mal den Fall, daß in der EDV jemand als tot bezeichnet wurde. Dem Mann hat nicht einmal geholfen, daß er mit Personalausweis zur Medestelle ging. Er hat zum Gericht müssen um sich als "wieder" lebend bezeichnen zu dürfen und die Ämter dies akzeptierten.
Früher ist man gestorben, heute wird man gestorben


----------



## Rhetoteles (6. März 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man für die Aktivitäten gar keine Behörde mehr bräuchte.
> Andere Staaten kommen z.B. auch ohne Meldewesen aus.


Wie sollen wir denn sonst für die Rundfunkgebühren zur Zahlung erfasst werden? Kann ja nur unter Zwang laufen, wenn der Großteil das nicht zahlen will 


SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar passte halt gut.
> Auf dich direkt ist es vielleicht nicht zutreffend, aber egal was du heute in die Hand nimmst, deine Daten werden eh irgendwo gespeichert und das bei Unternehmen denen man weniger vertrauen sollte als dem Staat.
> Da schließe ich mich auch nicht aus, komme damit aber auch klar.
> Schau dir Estland an. Fährst du da bei rot über die Straße bekommst du am gleichen Tag bescheid was du bezahlen darfst. Da hat jeder Bürger neben seiner Anschrift auch eine eigene "Bürger-E-Mailadresse". Hier wartet man 6 Wochen und weiß nachher nicht mehr wofür man zahlen darf weil man vergesslich ist, man zieht ne Nummer auf dem Amt und wartet nen Vormittag auf einen Antrag für einen neuen Personalausweis etc.
> Wie die das letztendlich umsetzen ist ein anderes Kapitel und da sehe ich halt Probleme. Hier mahlen die Behördenmühlen halt im "gemütlichen" Tempo.


Irgendwer muss die faulen Kaffeetrinker ja bezahlen. Ich habe es genau 1 Jahr mal in der IT einer Behörde ausgehalten, aber die Arbeitsmentalität vieler Leute ist so schlecht und die Blockade zur digitalen Veränderung so groß, dass ich da schnell wieder weg war. Ich würde Behaupten, dass die wenigsten fleißigen Menschen es beruflich in Behörden gut aushalten. Da muss man ne Klasse für sich sein und darf dann ordentlich Pension und fast automatisch Lohnerhöhungen ohne Wirtschaftskraft einstreichen.


----------



## funky (6. März 2021)

Danke! Und ich als anerkanntes Opfer des SED Regimes fühle mich nicht nur beleidigt, sondern auch noch instrumentalisiert und gute 30 Jahre später erneut getreten.
Keine Ahnung ob den Stasi Punkt X Postern überhaupt klar ist was sie da posten und ob das für solche Leute tatsächlich etwas mit selbstständigem Denken zu tun hat... Pfui!


----------



## tunexor (6. März 2021)

politische Diskussionen im Internet führen zu nichts.

Habt euch Lieb


----------

